# Pre-Launch Special only with Bright Aquatics!



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Here at Bright Aquatics we are having our pre-launch website special!
To show that we value our customers we are letting these amazing units go cheap and all shipping is FREE!

Photos of units, Prices below are compaired to $600 and up for 24"3x40 model!

Model- 24" 3w X 24 or 40 Bridgelux Or CREE led chips. From -$395.00
Model- 36" 3w x 36 or 64 Bridgelux or CREE led chips. From -$477.00
Model- 46" 3w x 46 or 88 Bridgelux or CREE led chips. From -$589.00

3w x 24,36,48
Models Wavelengths - White 14000k -Royal Blue 460nm-Moon light 453nm

3w x 40,64,88 Models Wavelengths - White 10,14 &20k - Royal Blue 460nm- Viloet 427nm - Moon light 453nm

There are 5 programs included in each fixture. You can program the unit to imitate dusk to dawn effects.*Every unit is programmed to Mimic day/night over (24hours) and (28days) Lunar Cycle found in nature.
Dimmable actinics and whites seperately with the use of remote or the LCD screen on the fixture.
Manual dimming of the fixture can be easily done to acclimate your corals in a stress-free environment.

Whats in the box:

1 light
1 wire kit
1 remote control
1 power suppy
SD card and SD card reader not incl


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

there aren't any prices posted. How much are these fixtures? can't see these products in your website also.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

warfanax said:


> there aren't any prices posted. How much are these fixtures? can't see these products in your website also.


Sorry for the dely, was updating the ad 
Prices are added now along with photos.
Same prices on website, Website is not public yet.
Launch date is September 1st 2012.

PM your order and we will invoice you through PayPal!
Orders ship out quickly.

If you have any questions let me know 
Josiah


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Our website is now OPEN for everyones shopping pleasure!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Does it include legs? If not, how much are they? It's not listed in the website


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> Does it include legs? If not, how much are they? It's not listed in the website


Hi Bigfishy,

The legs are $35.00 CAD. 
We are updating the site daily with new content. The bottom of every product page we will list whats all incl in the box! 

Im here to help if you have any questions!

Thanks
Josiah


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

This special is now over. But everyone can still visit our site and phuchase this item for regular price.


----------

